# Texas Rainbow Family August 2010 Regional Gathering



## wildboy860 (Aug 5, 2010)

DIRECTIONS TO WELCOME HOME:

Go north from Zavalla on 147
(147 is the Left fork at the Red Exxon Station while you're still in Zavalla. Hwy Sign say's "to San Augustine")

Farm to Market Road - FM 83
FM 83 is a half mile south of Broaddus.
Go East on FM 83 for about 3 miles.
If a sign says the bridge is out, donâ€™t worry, youâ€™re not going that far.
Look for FM 2390 sign on right

Farm to Market Road - FM 2390
Turn right (S) on FM 2390.

Forest Service Road - FSR 304W
About 2 or 3 miles, turn left (east) on FSR 304W.
It has a green post sign on the left side of the road.
There is also a green sign that says "Hopson Cemetary"
Note: Please keep low speeds on Forest Roads so as not to stir up dust clouds.

Forest Service Road / Oak Grove Road
Take the second right, in about 1.5 miles.
The is a kinda 4-way intersection with a farm on the southeast.
There is a sign with arrow that says "Oak Grove Cemetary"
Stay on the gravel road, you'll pass the Oak Grove church/cemetary - about 4 or 5 miles.
Youâ€™re almost home!
Go all the way to the end of the road where there is a loop turnaround.
This is the bus turnaround and should be kept clear of vehicles.

Find somewhere to park off-road.
If you drive into the trees there are lots of parking and tent spots.

We are in the woods on the right of the turnaround loop.
Walk down the hill, and youâ€™ll see the lake!

Don't park with wheels on any road or in the ditches. ticket or tow risk!

Welcome Home!
And Welcome to Fantasy Island and Rainbow Lagoon 

Lots of firewood there
Many safe places to have campfires, esp. on the beach
Bring insect repellent / sun screen
Bring Lots of water!
Temperatures are great! hot in the sun, cool in the shade. Nice in the water 
There is a constant nice breeze there off the large lake, which intensifies at night.
Stay tuned for more updates if needed.

Drive chill and blend in! ))


----------



## mandakuda (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, fuck yeah! I've been waiting for these directions.


----------



## wildboy860 (Aug 6, 2010)

no doubt! I had no plans on on going, but i knew people on here could use them.


----------



## nikafate (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you! Made my search for these a lot easier.


----------



## Taylor (Aug 14, 2010)

might end up going to this..im back in tx for my dads wedding and its still a while away..i wonder if this is gonna be lame though, no offense to anyone in particular..gatherings can be cool but not that cool..plus in tx??whos going?im pretty close so its not gonna take long to get there, its already started thjough, i think


----------

